# Bindestation !?



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2003)

Egal wie oft ich mir schwöre Ordnung beim binden zu halten, nach höchstens drei Fliegen sieht mein Tisch aus wie auf dem Bild zu sehen!
Wie haltet ihr eure Materialien zusammen?

Ich werde mir da wohl was einfallen lassen müssen.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2003)

Leider bin ich ,was die Verarbeitung von Holz angeht, nicht besonders geschickt.
Sonst wäre das vielleicht die Lösung meiner Probleme:


----------



## Gnilftz (15. Dezember 2003)

Moin Mario,
wenn es dich beruhigt, bei mir sieht der Tisch genauso aus...

Wir haben doch 2 Tischler in der SFG, die könnten den anderen Mitgliedern doch eigentlich was selbstgebasteltes zu Weihnachten schenken, odda???:q :q :q 

Ich finde, wir sollten in der Gruppe mal abstimmen!!!:m 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2003)

Mit Holz bin ich auch nicht son Möbelprofi.
Aber Ikea war immer nett zu mir:q 

Ich hab mir im Wohnzimmer eine schnucklige Bindeecke eingerichtet.
Tisch, Rollcontainer, Schubkastenschränke sind alle vom schwedischen Möbelhaus.


----------



## marioschreiber (15. Dezember 2003)

Das sieht ja echt gemütlich aus!
Doch mir schwebt da eher etwas "mobiles" vor!
Schliesslich sollen ja in absehbarer Zukunft noch öfter "AB-Bindetreffen" stattfinden


----------



## Truttafriend (15. Dezember 2003)

Dann musst du wohl mal die beiden Boardtischler anhauen ob wir mal einen Bindestationworkshop machen können.

Das wäre eine gute Sache#h 

Jeder könnte sich Holz nach seinen Vorstellungen kaufen, mitbringen und S und B zeigen uns wie´s geht:m


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mir zu dem Thema auch schon so eineige Gedanken gemacht!
Wahrscheinlich werde ich in fernerer Zukunft auch mal nen Bindetisch als Meisterstück bauen!!
Die Ideen waren:
-Karusselle-platzsparend mit dem Grundzubehör
-Austauschbare Module sowas in der Art von Schubkästen die dann das jeweilige Zubehör zu den verschiedenen Fliegen beinhalten z.B. Trockenfliegen,Streamer,Tubenfliegen....
-Natürlich auch Schubkastensysteme
-Loch in der Mitte des Bindetisches um dort den Bindeabfall in ein darunter angebrachtes Behältnis zu entsorgen

Naja momentan komme ich eh nicht dazu das umzusetzen und außerdem ist mir noch keine Katzensicherung eingefallen mein jetziger Bindeplatz wird Regelmäßig angegriffen!


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Dezember 2003)

Hab noch mal Bilders gemacht von der jetzigen Situation und es ist mir auch noch was eingefallen :
eine Halterung für Zeitschriften/Bücher aus denen man Fliegen nachbindet!


----------



## Blauortsand (15. Dezember 2003)

:v 
Und das passierte kurz nachdem ich die Kiste mit den Bälgen geöffnet hatte!!!
:e


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2003)

so in der Art hätte ich es gerne:


----------



## gismowolf (16. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Fliegenfreaks !
Ich habe mein Bindezubehör in mehreren Kleinteilemagazinen mit verschieden großen Laden und Lädchen untergebracht.Da ist soviel Platz,daß ich einzelne Hecheln in verschiedenen Größen und von mehreren Bälgen sortiert sowie alle zum Binden taugliche Materialien unterbringen kann.Die Bälge,Felle,verschiedene Schwänze von Eichkätzchen,Mardern,etc.alle Arten von Federn und das erforderliche Werkzeug sind in den großen Laden verstaut.
Eine gewisse Mobilität ist dadurch auch gegeben.Wenn ich jedoch beim Binden bin,sieht es überhapt nicht anders aus wie auf dem Foto von Marioschreibers Bindetisch!

Eine Frage hätt ich noch!Habe eine neue Variante von Shrimpfliegen aus Christbaumschmuck gebunden!Soll ich die
in die Boardfliegenbilder stellen oder ins Norwegenforum,da sie eigentlich als Beifänger zum Pilkern gedacht  und gebunden sind!?


----------



## südlicht (16. Dezember 2003)

Na, dann her damit.... 

Tight lines,
Eric :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Fly - TYERS,

bin gerne bereit mal im Winter / Frühjahr mit euch ein paar Stationen zu fertigen.
Schätze, da werden so 6-8 Wochenenden für draufgehen - denke an die Version von Mario.

Interesse ???

Grüße Stephan

P.S.: Bitte keine Bestellungen abgeben - wenn überhaupt als "Workshop" ansonsten zu teuer -)))


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Stephan,
Du hast doch ne schnuckelige Station...  äh wenn Du die dann nicht mehr brauchst, ich wüßte nen Abnehmer.#h 
Bei dem Model von Mario stören mich die Schubladen, da bekomme ich mein ganzes Geraffel eh nicht rein, deshalb würde mir Deine reichen. Steht das Angebot für den Kescherbau im Frühjahr noch???
By The way, was machen Hand und Schulter? wieder angeltechnisch fit?:m 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## marioschreiber (16. Dezember 2003)

@Stephan: Hab schon darauf gewartet das du dich endlich hier einschaltest
Interesse hätte ich schon, aber 6 -8 We, das kann ich auf keinen Fall schaffen (Schichtdienst) .

@Gnilftz (was soll das eigendlich bedeuten???): Die Schubladen für kleinkram (wird immer mehr), Bälge u.s.w. kann man immer noch in seperaten Boxen lagern.


----------



## Gnilftz (16. Dezember 2003)

Moin Mario

Ich würde langsam sogar Schwierigkeiten bekommen, meinen kleinkram in den Schubladen zu verstauen. 
Zu Haus belege ich fast einen kompletten Apothekerschrank!!!
Ich brauche kein Schränkchen, sondern ein Bindezimmer! :q :q :q 
Für mich wäre eine mobile Bindestation für die Treffen mit anderen interessant, ich wüßte im Moment nicht, wie ich die ganzen Einzelteile vernünftig transportieren sollte...;+
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2003)

Stephan Du Pessimist.....6-8 Wochenenden....
Quatsch.... Eine Ikeakiste, links und rechts Scharniere dranschrauben und daran dann die (handgearbeiteten) Türen befestigen ... :q 
Siehste...der Ahnungslose weiss wie es geht :q :q :q


----------



## Mefo (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe mir Stephan seine Kiste als Anhalt genommen und meine Ideen hinzugefügt.Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber der Grund steht .Wenn sie fertig ist dann das ganze bestimmt noch mal aus Eiche oder Buche.#h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Dezember 2003)

Mensch Richard.... sowas von aufgeräumt...  
Und dann das Finish....sieht aus wie mit Hochglanzlack lackiert....
Da hätte ich echt Beklemmungen zu binden  
Aber nichts desto trotz....#6


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2003)

Ähhh...Richaaaaaard.....!!!!
Was würde mich das Teil kosten wenn du dir deine Mahagoniversion gebaut hast???
Oder kommt der Prototyp dann ins Museum?

Ach ja, was hat die weiße Seite für eine Funktion?


----------



## Gnilftz (17. Dezember 2003)

*jooooo, das is es!!!*

@ Mario
genau so ein Teil, wie die Kiste von Richard, sowas suche ich, oder besser gesagt, bräuchte ich.
Schubladen sind zwar gut und schön, brauche ich aber nicht unbedingt.

@ Richard
Mein Willsonsyndrom ist da...:z :z :z :z :z 
Super!!! Also, wenn du es dir noch mal in einem Edelholz bauen willst, ich nehme Dir gerne den Prototyp ab.:q :q :q 

Schönen Abend noch,
Gruß Heiko


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab zuerst gefragt !!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Dezember 2003)

....MOOOOOMENT.... Ihr wollt Doch so super Teile mit Flügeltüren und was weiss ich nicht noch für'n Schnickschnack haben...also Ball flachhalten...Richard.... Ich bin dabei...mir reicht Deine Prototyphochglanzsiehtverdammtaufgeräumtversion vollkommen aus...also lass die Anderen mal schön Ihre Ichhabeinmittürenundzumabschliessenbindeschrank basteln...ich nehm das Teil gerne...sehr gerne :q :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2003)

Richard, 
wenn du dich eines schönen Tages entscheiden solltest dich von dem Teil zu trennen, dann gehe in dich, 
bedenke wer dich beim kauf deiner ersten Fliegenrute nicht nur beraten sondern auch begleitet hat, 
und dann entscheide


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2003)

@P.U.C.K.: Und dann nagel ich Flügeltüren ran !!!!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (17. Dezember 2003)

> Und dann nagel ich Flügeltüren ran


 .... Lass das mal lieber Stephan machen :q ...Du hast doch genau wie ich zwei linke Hände - oder  :q ....
Aber das Du hier so alte Sachen raushaust, dass trifft mich doch echt tief....





> bedenke wer dich beim kauf deiner ersten Fliegenrute nicht nur beraten sondern auch begleitet hat


 ... Ich hoffe, das inzwischen eine wesentlich besser Rute vorhanden ist, und der Groll über rausgeworfene Kohle aber noch da ist :q


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2003)

Eine bessere wie die Thomas&Thomas "Horizon" wird er nicht finden! Na ja, vieleicht die "Vektor"


----------



## digerko (18. Dezember 2003)

... und da waren es nur noch zwei :q 
Heiko, ich habe das ultimative mobike Bindezimmer für dich. Über den Innenausbau kannst Du ja noch mit Stephan und Hornpieper verhandeln.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2003)

> Na ja, vieleicht die "Vektor"


Diesen Satz nehme ich zurück!


----------



## Mefo (18. Dezember 2003)

@Mario Eine bessere wie die Thomas&Thomas "Horizon" wird er nicht finden! Na ja, vieleicht die "Vektor" Damit hast Du den Nagel auf dem Kopf getroffen. Zur weißen seite ist so eine Gewebeverstärkte Schummatte.Zum trocknen der Fliegen usw.

Damit kein Streit aufkommt werde ich sobald meine Edelholzkiste fertig ist, den Prototyp hier ins Board stellen und wer sich als erster meldet kann Sie dann haben.:m 
Wenn jemand noch gut Geistesblitze bin für alle Vorschläge offen.
Um das es noch zu verbessern.


----------



## marioschreiber (18. Dezember 2003)

> Damit kein Streit aufkommt werde ich sobald meine Edelholzkiste fertig ist, den Prototyp hier ins Board stellen und wer sich als erster meldet kann Sie dann haben.


Sag mir vorher bescheid, Mailadresse hast du ja!


----------



## Mefo (18. Dezember 2003)

Alles klar so machen wir es .Aber nicht wietersagen!


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Dezember 2003)

@ Digerko
Juppie, nu brauch ich nur noch ne Anhängerkupplung, ansonsten gar nicht verkehrt, obwohl im Multivan is doch ein Tisch, wenn ich meine Familie zu Fuß gehen lasse, könnte ich mir hinten im Bus ne Bindestation bauen... :q :q :q :q :q  aber ich glaube, dann müßte ich auch drin wohnen...

@ Mefo
Ich trag Dir auch beim nächsten Fischen (von Land aus) Deinen Fang zum Auto!!!:k :k :k 
Wenn ich die Mail vor Mario bekomme!!!:q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Mefo (18. Dezember 2003)

Man oh man da komm ich ganz schön in Versuchung:l


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Dezember 2003)

Ich hoffe ja, daß Du den SFG-Schnitt nicht nach oben treibst und Dich an den Nullrunden der anderen orientierst!!!:q :q :q 
Deshalb auch Fischen von Land aus!!!:q :q :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (18. Dezember 2003)

Tach Männer,

also, wenn es nicht unbedingt Mario´s erste Version sein muß- ihr kennt ja meine Box das dauert max. 2 Stunden.
Mit edlerem Holz ein bißchen länger(verleimen, hobeln etc.)

Können uns gerne mal in der Werkstatt zu "zimmern" treffen.

@ Heiko: Danke, geht besser.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Gnilftz (18. Dezember 2003)

Moin Stephan,
freut mich zu hören (lesen) !!!
Also mir reicht ne Kiste, wo ich meinen Bindestock, Werkzeug, Bobbins, etc unterbringen kann, der Rest fliegt in ne große Kiste, wenn es zum nächsten Bindetreffen geht. Ich hätte Lust auf ne Bastelstunde!!!:z :z :z 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (18. Dezember 2003)

> Ich hätte Lust auf ne Bastelstunde


 .... ich bin dabei....
@ Richard.... also das mit dem Fisch zum Auto tragen is ja schon hammerhart..... Ich lege noch einen drauf  
Ich bring den Fisch zu Deiner Angel...Du fängst Ihn...und dann trage ich Ihn zum Auto.... und : NATÜRLICH MINDESTENS 65 + !!!!
:q


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Dezember 2003)

@ Vossi
+65, doch nicht die Kleinen,
Ü 80 sollte es dann schon sein, gell???

Ich hoffe dat klappt mit dem link...
Gruß
Heiko 









hab ich mal gemacht . Gruss Tim#h


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Dezember 2003)

oups
leerzeichen vergessen. ;+


----------



## Mefo (19. Dezember 2003)

@Heiko ,werde morgen mit Mario und Dirk unseren Freunden ein besuch abstatten .
Ich Hoffe ihr könnt dann die Dicken Silbernen um die Wette zum Auto tragen:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. Dezember 2003)

> werde morgen mit Mario und Dirk unseren Freunden ein besuch abstatten


 ... Viel Erfolg Euch dreien #h #h


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2003)

Nachdem mein Sohn zu Weihnachten einen neuen Schreibtisch bekam stellte sich die Frage wohin mit dem Holz des alten.

Kiefer massiv, zu schade zum wegwerfen!

Mit Unterstützung meines Vaters entstand dann meine Bindestation.
Erst wollte ich nur eine Platte mit Ablageregal, aber es wurde dann doch etwas mehr.


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2003)

:z


----------



## Gnilftz (30. Dezember 2003)

Moin Mario,
goiles Teil, während Du an der Bindestation bastelst, darf ich hier zu Haus die Wohnung umbauen :c :c :c 
Bringst Du die zum nächsten Bindetreffen mit? Die würde ich mir gerne mal aus der Nähe anschauen!!!
TL
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (30. Dezember 2003)

Hey Mario, das sieht ja richtig gut aus!! Klasse!


----------



## Truttafriend (30. Dezember 2003)

Geiles Teil Mario!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Dezember 2003)

#v #v #v #r 
supi Teil Mario......
Ich hab da auch noch so einen alten Schreibtisch.....
Prima Idee :q 
Wer baut mir den denn jetzt mal um ;+


----------



## Mefo (30. Dezember 2003)

@Mario hattest Du im Hinterkopf so nee Idee als Du Deiner Frau den Vorschlag gemacht  hast das Dein Sohn unbedingt einen neuen Schreibtisch benötigt.;+ ;+ ;+ 

Die Bindestation ist Prima:m


----------



## Maddin (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich habe da noch einen alten Kleiderschrank im Keller....da kann man vielleicht sogar 2 draus bauen:q


----------



## marioschreiber (30. Dezember 2003)

nur zu...!


----------



## Ace (30. Dezember 2003)

Geiles Ding Mario...Ich schmeisse meinen alten Computertisch jetzt nicht auf den Sperrmüll


----------



## Dorschdiggler (30. Dezember 2003)

:q :q ....wie wäre es denn demnächst mit einem "IchbaueausmeinemSperrmülleineBindestation"-Workshop.... Ich sehe, da kann jeder viiieeel MAterial beisteuern...und die Stationen, die über sind verhökrn wir bei Ebay :q :g


----------



## Mefo (9. Januar 2004)

So meine neue Bindestation ist jetzt fertig und ich bin ganz zufrieden damit.Aber seht selbst.:g :z


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Januar 2004)

Moin Richard,
echt stark das Teil!!! #6 #6 #6 
Aber den Grizzly:k  brauchst du doch gar nicht, sei ehrlich...    
nimmst Du eigentlich auch Bauaufträge an??? :q 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Januar 2004)

Vom Feinsten!

Vorallendingen richtig schönes Holz#6


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2004)

COOLES TEIL !

P.S.as Trapezförmige Stück Holz......CDC-Tool ???


----------



## Mefo (9. Januar 2004)

@Mario Stimmt genau habe es schon ausprobiert geht Super:m 
@Heiko bringe Dir morgen meine alte mit.Bauen kein Problem aber Echtholz ist mangelware.Der Grizzly wird noch gebraucht.
@Truttafriend nur das beste und zum glück alles Umsonst:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2004)

Bindestation ---> SAUGEIL
Grizzlybalg -----> Haben wolln
Was willste für Beides haben  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Januar 2004)

@ Newbie VOSSI
HINTENANSTELLEN !!!   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2004)

is schon okay...wedelt Ihr ma morgen schön vom Strand aus...ich paddel derdieweil mit Richard ein klein wenig umher und mach das nebenbei ma klar :q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (9. Januar 2004)

Ich glaube,
ich muß mein Luftgewehr mitnehmen und bei Deinem BB mal den Luftzustand ändern, dann paddelt da nur noch Richard!!! :q :q :q
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2004)

Nee, mach das nicht!
Vossi leiht sich morgen meine Automatikweste, da hab ich nur Rennereien wegen einer neuen Patrone


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2004)

grööööööhl:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (10. Januar 2004)

Ihr seid ja soooo nett


----------



## Gnilftz (11. Januar 2004)

@
Richard
habe gestern noch die Bindestation eingeweiht!!! 
:m 
Goil!!! :z 
Ich finde nach der 3. Fliege mein Bindewerkzeug 
noch wieder!!!  
Vielen Dank noch mal!!! :m 

@ Vossi
nänänänänänä!!! #y 
Gruß
Heiko


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Januar 2004)




----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2004)

........hmmm<p>





 ......okay.....<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...oder besser so Heiko ??<p>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...aber dann auf jeden fall so !!!!!!! 

:q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (11. Januar 2004)

gut,
wenn Du unbedingt humpeln willst... 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Mefo (11. Januar 2004)

@Heiko ORDNUNG IST DAS HALBE LEBEN:q :q


----------



## Gnilftz (12. Januar 2004)

Und Fischen die andere...???   
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------

